# Subcontractors and operators Aurora and Carol Stream, IL area.



## Winex4902 (Oct 25, 2008)

We are seeking subcontractors and operators to join our team for the upcoming winter season.

Must be on call 24/7
Must have experience.
Competitive pay.
Valid DL.
Subcontractors must provide proper insurance.
Routes open from Yorkville to Aurora. 
Also one route open in Carol Stream, Il

Please email Patrick @ [email protected]


----------



## t.land (Sep 14, 2011)

2004 f450 4x4 6.0l diesel dump with western 9'6" mvp ultramount, plowing experience, 700+ hours bobcat (loading material, grading dirt, etc), 150 hrs mini excavator. Valid "c class" drivers license (16,000-26,000 GVWR) and insurance. Call Zack at 630.913.5100 if interested/still looking. Located in Aurora


----------

